
Show HN: Docdown – Manage Your Web Content with Google Docs - emars
https://docdown.co
======
fiatjaf
Does it load the doc with Javascript to a site? It seems like that because the
page mentions an x number of requests and OAuth (that's bizarre, you have to
sign in to view the website?).

------
fiatjaf
Basically you're embedding Google Docs in webpages, but in a more fancy way
with Javascript?

------
bg0
Well this is cool. I've spent hours last week tweaking stupid little content
changes for clients. Can't wait to try this out.

